# Our struggle with Degenerative Myelopathy



## AndyG (Mar 16, 2012)

I wanted to share our two-years experience of struggling with Degenerative Myelopathy. In February 2010, our brilliant Golo vom Rabenbusch was diagnosed with MD. He was 12 years and two months by that time. Everything happened instantly - he collapsed during a walk and could not move his left hind leg at all. His leg was completely lifeless, no reflexes at all. Now I understand some worrying signs of DM like dragging his foot, that we were supposed to see before, but unfortunately we had known nothing about DM when it happened. The local vet inspected Golo the same day yet could not suggest anything. Since I understood that it should be related somehow with the nervous system, I asked the vet to give him a strong injection of B12 with C. 

When we got back home, Golo could not walk at all unless being supported. He could not even stand to pee.... we had to lift him up and press the stomach to empty his bladder. I am not a doctor but had a very strong feeling that we don't have a lot of time before it becomes irreversible. So, my wife started scratching his forehead and belly to trigger some leg movements. Then, I started a gentle Shiatsu massage along his spinal cord. I was keeping his left leg in one hand while applying tapping massage on two sides of the spinal cord, from the neck to the bottom. When moving down along the spine, I noticed a tiny area where he was still showing some leg reflexes. That area I was focusing on for 5-7 min of a single massage session.

Since it was obvious that our vets are most useless in that case, I searched the Internet and found Dr Clemmons; contacted him and got the "manual" how to apply EACA and NAC. It was quite difficult to find the medication in Australia... took me another 7-8 days to get it. Before that, we had been giving him huge doses of B12 supplementing with Celery, Cranberry, and Fish Oil. Nevertheless, before we started Dr Clemmons method, Golo was feeling slightly better and could walk a few meters. 

This is a brief summary of what we had been doing:

1)	Aminocaproic acid (EACA) and n-acetylcysteine (NAC). Golo could not take Dr Clemmons' recommended NAC dose because of strong vomiting. We had to decrease the NAC doze two times. 
2)	Vitamins B12, B6, E, Omega, Celery Oil.
3)	Diet: rice and boiled chicken breasts. Cheese to wrap the pills up. 
4)	Exercises. A lot of exercises every day. During the first week, when he could hardly walk, we were taking him to the forest which he loved most. Then I was massaging his back 3-4 min and forced him to walk a few meters. Then again and again. In about a month, step-by-step, we managed to increase it to quite long distances.
5) Massage - see above.
6)	Keep the interest in life. Heavy EACA and NAC doses make dog apathetic. We tried to trigger his interest by going to the places he liked, socializing with other dogs etc. I think it is one of the most important elements here.
7)	Telling him that he is very strong and healthy. Every dog trusts his owner unconditionally. These words act like hypnosis. 

In a month time, he was feeling much better and we continued our usual long walks on the beach and in the forest. We had been continuing EACA and NAC medication for a year or so, though giving him some breaks of three weeks after a three weeks of medication. Though sometimes he was dragging his foot and limping (not even all the time!!!), his life (and ours) got back to normal. Usually people advise against stairs for dogs with DM. I have to disagree. To struggle with that disaster, dogs need a lot of exercise. That's why Golo was climbing to the second floor on carpeted stairs every day. First, under our control - supporting his back, then completely alone.

The bottom line of this story. Don't give up on your dog. Fight for him/her as long as you can. Yes, DM is a terrible disease yet possible to fight.

Golo has passed away this week, on March 14, 2012. He lived 14 years and 3.5 months, the last two years with DM. Until his last day, Golo could walk and had been living a full life - not as a disabled dog! We are very grateful for being given these two years.

I hope this may help someone. Feel free to contact me if you have any questions.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

That is an impressive story Im glad you got him going again and he lived longer. Sorry for his passing but im sure in his eyes you are his heros...


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

You did well. Two years is a long time to keep his health up. Thanks for sharing your story, I didn't think there was much you could do for DM, but I haven't really done much research I guess.

I am so sorry you lost him. But he lived a very long life!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Andy, this is a wonderful story and so glad your restored your dog to health and gave him a long life. 

Did you have a definitive diagnosis of DM when your dog passed away (which can only be done with a necropsy?). 

Having just gone through an issue with my own dog (and it will take time) this does not sound like a normal presentation of DM but more like an FCE (or spinal stroke). The sudden onset, the issue more on one side than another etc. Many things that are not DM are like DM.

_Spinal Stroke (I was told typically sudden and one side impacted by the other)_

_Tumor _

_Compression injury (that is what we think we have-but I am not putting my dog through a myelogram to find out as he is improving slowly)_
_Tick diseases_

One reason I think the diagnosis is so important is for the FCE and DM the excercise is very important but for a compression injury there needs to be a slow conservative approach with lots of rest as excercise can harm the dog further - no to say the other things won't help.we are doing several of them including acupuncture and cold laser.

My condolences on your loss; it sounds like he lived the good life.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> Did you have a definitive diagnosis of DM when your dog passed away (which can only be done with a necropsy?).
> 
> Having just gone through an issue with my own dog (and it will take time) this does not sound like a normal presentation of DM but more like an FCE (or spinal stroke). The sudden onset, the issue more on one side than another etc. Many things that are not DM are like DM.


This is what I am thinking as well. 
DM is not reversible, but the things you did would definitely help an FCE victim recover. FCE's hallmark is sudden paralysis, just as you describe. 
An FCE is basically like any other back injury a dog would get, we're most experienced here with Dachshunds and slipped discs. In those cases (slipped disc), even dogs fully down/dragging their feet can make quite a recovery so I think FCE dogs could as well. 

We like Dodgerslist: canine back problem, disc disease, IVDD, ruptured, herniated or slipped disc as a starting point for any back injury.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Sounds like you guys were really there for your dog!


----------



## AndyG (Mar 16, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> This is what I am thinking as well.
> DM is not reversible, but the things you did would definitely help an FCE victim recover. FCE's hallmark is sudden paralysis, just as you describe.
> An FCE is basically like any other back injury a dog would get, we're most experienced here with Dachshunds and slipped discs. In those cases (slipped disc), even dogs fully down/dragging their feet can make quite a recovery so I think FCE dogs could as well.


In my original post I mentioned that

"Now I understand some worrying signs of DM like dragging his foot, that we were supposed to see before, but unfortunately we had known nothing about DM when it happened."

Golo had been showing DM signs long time before he collapsed (3-4 years earlier), but we just could not see them. I only realized it after reading a lot about DM and its symptoms.

Yes, DM is not curable, but we can slow it down.

My first vet also prepared a list of possible diagnoses including back injury. Then we consulted another vet specializing in neurology. He did EMG and different reflex tests. We decided not to go through Myelogram though. Both vets agreed that it is DM yet could not suggest any solutions... they have never heard of Dr Clemmons.

I totally agree with Nancy that you need to rule out possible disk injuries before applying our method.

BTW, we also tried electro-acupuncture, but it was not very effective. That's why I didn't mention it.

Regarding Tick disease. We live in Australia and the possible tick paralysis (I holocyclus) was ruled out immediately, since its symptoms are completely different here. It is extremely acute with respiratory failures. If not treated immediately, it usually leads to death in a few days.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

If I could add this to the discussion -
exercise, especially access to water and swimming , (therapeutic pool with current) are important to keep the nerve impulses firing and stimulated , muscles and nervous systems.
Nutrition to help control inflammation . Good , clean, bioavailable protein that is easy to digest . Very important are Omega 3 . Vitamin E, Vitamin A , carotenoids, whole food Vitamin C , glutathione, SOD, Co-Enzyme Q 10, SAMe , NAC, tuarine, MSM, and
Lecithin ---- fatty substances and phosopholipids important building block for myelin sheath and nerves in the spinal chord. 
I have a friend who has MS , working in a study undertaken by U of T , and he has been able control the progression , and on study has shown a rebuild of his myelin sheath material. With aggressive changes to his diet he looks a handsome 10 years younger than his age . He has been to the Gabriel Cousens and the Hippocrates centres . 
We exchange information often . Many things in his treatment are recommended for DM in dogs.
Burdock root , rosehips, yucca root have a similar effect as do prednisone , metcam, without negative side effects. Bromelain, matcha green tea, turmeric (Bell Labs has Curcumin 2000x) , ginger, pumpkin seed, alfalfa .

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## timotb (Apr 20, 2015)

Anyone see the Movie "Lorezo's Oil" ? 1992 A very closely related disease this is to what the boy had in the movie. Parent's fought hard to find a solution against the doctors wishes. Sounds a lot like Andyg's story.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I am very sorry for your loss. It sounds like you did everything you could.

It really doesn't sound like DM. I called it the stealing disease, taking pieces of my dog away like a thief in the night without me noticing, until it was too late. I have never heard of it being sudden, and the dragging foot is also indicative of spinal or hip issues. It is the inability to correct foot placement that is telling, as well as the twisting together of the rear legs.
As Carmen pointed out diet and exercise are vital. Swimming is wonderful, I also made Sabi walk over rails spaced on the ground. Massage and acupuncture were helpful, and her diet was completely changed.
They told me in the beginning that DM dogs usually last 8 months or so after diagnosis, Sabi made it 2 years and was still sort of mobile when I opted to have her euthanized.
I believe that in the hands of caring and loving owners DM dogs can have a longer life, even if we cannot yet change the inevitable outcome.


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

timotb said:


> Anyone see the Movie "Lorezo's Oil" ? 1992 A very closely related disease this is to what the boy had in the movie. Parent's fought hard to find a solution against the doctors wishes. Sounds a lot like Andyg's story.


We watched Lorenzo's Oil in 7th grade biology class. 

To the OP (who probably isn't hanging around here anymore, post is 3+ years old), so sorry for the loss of your Golo. Glad you got to spend another 2 years with him and he lived a good life.


----------

